# Why we must open ourselves up to pain



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

March 29, 2006 - by Brett Eastman

Nobody likes pain. Even Christ, while hanging on the cross, asked God, "Why have you forsaken me?" Yet God often uses pain to lead us into dimensions of life we never even knew existed.

*Has it ever occurred to you that pain often points out a problem that's blocking your personal growth?* In order for God to deal with certain areas of our life, he allows us to experience discomfort or pain. Pain leads us deeper into the life of the soul because pain requires more than we have. Dealing with painful situations requires us to trust God more deeply. Pain deepens our faith.

How many times have you had a great idea, but you just fell short of following through on it? One reason we don't pursue those dreams more aggressively is that we fear the pain of failure or we are discouraged by the pain of self-doubt. Most people don't realize that the path to a richer life of the soul requires us to take risks - to open ourselves up to the possibility of pain - and learn to depend on God, rather than ourselves.

If we fail to open ourselves up to pain, how can we grow? If we fail to grow, how can we share the deeper things of the spirit with others? And if we fail to share, how will God's Kingdom flourish?

When pain creeps in, it's important to remember what its purpose is. Whatever we are experiencing, it's something God wants to work on. Allow him to have the first say in what he wants for our lives. Allow him to show us what it looks like to trust him completely in every aspect of our daily lives. Allow him to help us become more like Christ.

As difficult as pain is, experiencing it alone is even harder. We endure pain better and grow more as a result of it when we have others to help us through it. Praying with each other and helping one another can help us stand strong together against our fears and pain. Ecclesiastes 4:9 says: "Two are better than one, because they have a good return for their work: If one falls down, his friend can help him up. But pity the man who falls and has no one to help him up!"

Once we admit we all are in over our heads, we can strengthen and encourage each other in our difficulties. Then we begin to take steps toward permanent healing and growth. When we push through the pain and plunge into the new spiritual territory God wants us to explore, we'll be amazed at how far he can carry us to do his will.


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*good message!*

i believe you hit the nail on the head pale! good thoughts lead to life.......
i remember something like, as a man thinketh in his heart, so is he....
Christ "in you" the hope of "Glory".


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Really good post.

I used to pray and ask God to make more like Jesus. So, He started that process. I don't pray that anymore because it hurts too much.LOL!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> Really good post.
> 
> I used to pray and ask God to make more like Jesus. So, He started that process. I don't pray that anymore because it hurts too much.LOL!


Yeah, remember the old adage "Be careful what you wish for...."


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah, remember the old adage "Be careful what you wish for...."


So true! I used to ask for patience.

Then I read in the Bible that "tribulation worketh patience."

So when I was asking for patience, I was asking for tribulation. I stopped that in a hurry! LOL


----------

